# Can Anyone Define A Sikh. Who Is A Sikh ?



## Neutral Singh (Mar 29, 2005)

Taken from elsewhere... 

People say with great Pride i am SIKH. Do they know exactly Who Sikh is? 

Well in my definition a Sikh is a Combination of 5K's and a follower and acceptor of Guru Granth Sahib. 

now about 5K's. What are these 5K's : Kach,Kanga,Karah,Kirpan and Kesh. 

now after reading my above statements can you say you are a sikh? 

I call myself a sikh but i have none of the 5 K's. Then how come i am a Sikh. No doubt i GO to Gurudwara daily but where are my 5K's ? If someone can explain, please do. 

Thank you

Somebody (?) replied....

A Sikh is not one that just accepts the Gurus teachings as true, but is one that actively follows the teachings and implements it into his/her lifestyle. 

You are not a Sikh by just saying "Guru Nanak was correct when he said treat females equally"...You are a Sikh when you do it. Being a Sikh is to actually do the things which were said, otherwise if you think of it...it is only a philosophy. 

You are a Sikh when you recognize your bad deeds and tell yourself this is HOW I will fix it, and you go and try to fix it actively. You are not a Sikh when you say "oh I dont need to fix this" or give other reasons to rectify your logic for performing bad deeds or things against the Khalsa Panth. 

You are not born Sikh, you become it. 

You are not a Sikh by holding 1 or all 5 of the Panj Kakkars and still being evil internally, but you are a Sikh when you have all 5 kakkars and attempt to stop the evilness that resides internally. 

About kesh, conversations I've had with fellow kids about why they cut or keep kesh : 

1) You meet a kid whose about 21, and wears a large khanda on his neck, wears a kara, wears a t-shirt that says SIKH PRIDE on it...but cuts his hair. 

So I asked him, how come you cut your kesh, but proclaim to be Sikh, and rather hardcore at it? 

his reply was : "In this time of day, we dont need kesh anymore, everyones Sikh, regardless if you cut it or not, I choose not to keep the kesh, I think Sikhi is purely internal, and nothing external" Although parts of his response were accurate he never accepted that he had committed a bad deed by cutting his hair, one needs to be able to accept your bad deeds and say you will fix it. 

Other response I have gotten which were more true to my definition were kids who cut their hair but say "i know its wrong, but life is hard right now, I hope one day to follow the Gurus teaching". They never tried to rectify their actions, just said that what its too hard for them right now, and they hope to keep it soon or sometime. Whether they actually do is up to them, and only for Guruji to judge. 

To me, thats what sums up "A Sikh". Being able to say your wrong about things, and actively trying to fix them towards the Khalsa Panth and Guruji's wishes.


----------



## sher (Mar 30, 2005)

Sat sri akal

To keep it simple adn make sure that it fits my simple philosophy of Sikhism I have coem to terms with the definiton of a Sikh.
I am happy with it. It might not work for you.
It works for me.
A Sikh is a  person who has taken up Sri Guru Granth Shaib Ji is as His personal Guru.
When the SIKH has taken the SGGSJ as his Guru  the Sikh has [a] faith in Guru's Teachings * wants to learn only from Guru Ji about how act in this world to Go to God.
[Therefore] A sikh is person who has taken admission into Guru's School and says, " Dear Guru Ji, I will learn only from you at the pace that you will teach me because all that I learn is due to your grace."
NO more and no less.

With this definition we can look at Sindhi people who love Guru Nanak Sahib Ji and do pathh, Sikligars who only had some bani but not all of it for centuries, and Rebabi Sikhs-from Mardana's family who sing Bani. They all are Sikhs to an extent.

Please don't get teh word Sikh confused with Singh and Khalsa.

Sikh is admission inot Kindergarten! BODY-Take your Body to school-First requirement!
Singh is learning from Guru Ji! MIND---Put things in your brain---Second requirement!
Khalsa is Graduating from School! SOUL--ACT accordingly to teachings of the Guru--Third requirement--Khalsa mera roop ho khas! No difference at this point. You take Amrit yuo BETTER act Godly! -Not like God but Godly!
Bhul Chuk Maaf!
Unky
j s sidhu*


----------



## Amarpal (Mar 30, 2005)

Dear Khalsa Ji,

'Sikh' means teachings that are or to be imparted . In the context of Sikhi, it means the teachings imparted by our ten Gurus as enshrined in Sri Guru Granth Sahib. 

Any individual who has understood the teachings of Sri Guru Granth Sahib, realised them in her or his being is a 'Sikh'. She or He is now embodiment of these teaching. She or He is the teachings themselves; She or He is a Sikh.

These relatively new teachings of Sri Guru Granth Sahib, to live out in a real hostile world needs protection to survive and synergy to grow. It is the Khalsa in whose living the Sikh finds worldly expression. The individual, (i) who is a Sikh and is physically in uniform; (ii)who is mentally toughened by her or his spirituality; and (iii)  who is ready to face the life squarely and truly, is a Khalsa. 

Sikh is the 'Nirakaar' spiritual aspect of the Khalsa.

Khalsa is the worldly interface, the 'Akaar' of the Sikh.

Sikh and Khalsa are two aspects of one being. Without one aspect the other is dead. 

The term Sikh and Khalsa always refer to one individual. 

This individual is a Sikh and Khalsa at the same time.

The seemingly two are infact one.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Mar 30, 2005)

Good discussion. I think when it comes down to every religion, religious title is JUST a label... and then I guess we can divide it into four rough categories:

*NON-practicing and believer* - Believes in the teachings of the religion to an extent but follows their mind also. May be a strong Sikh but still cut hair. May even believe it is wrong to cut hair but still do it themselves.
*NON-practicing and NON-believer* - This is why we get titles like "non-Church going Christian-Athiest"
*Practicing and believer* - Baptised Sikh who does all of his prayers 
*Practicing and NON-believer* - Baptised Sikh who does to Gurdwara but deep down has doubts about God. Or goes to Gurdwara out of social obligation.

This applies to all religions I guess. Tell me what you think, there maybe even more categories so feel free to add.


----------



## Singhstah (Mar 30, 2005)

Good article, in my opinion what defines a sikh is his rehat, as Guroo Gobind Singh Ji said, "Rehat pyaree mujh kau,sikh pyaraa nahin."


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Mar 31, 2005)

Gurfateh

Das will answer all by mercy of his Guru.

Well Sikh is not who follows or worship Guru Granth Sahib Ji or Go to Guru Dwara or keep Five keys.

These things come at later stage.

Das as is a Sikh converted from Hinduism so can tell his own opinion.

First stage is of Duniyadar or wordly person.

If a person is after mattterial and is after five vices
Lust,Anger,Greed,Attachemnt and Ego then keeping five keys or even telling of verses of Gurbani are of no use.

This type of person can be what Dr Khalsa say can be termed as turbaned Hindu or Turbanned Pagan or turbaned Heathan or Turbaned infidal.

When a person has a Desire to learn about  God by mercy of god he becomes Jigyasu(one who has desire to know) that satge is of Sikh which means follower/Student/Deciple as it is slang of Sanskrit word of Shishya so Sikh has been drived from that.In Hindi Sikhna means to learn.

So a person who learns by mercy of God about God is Sikh or leraner.And Guru of Sikh is not a man or a Book but God who is in each atom and in each nooks and corner of space.Thhat God teaches the Sikh.

As Guru is made of two words Gu(darkness) Ru(remover or obstrutor) so it is God and only God which removes that thing and can be in any form.Das can say that a Muslim or hindu or Chrsitian any one can be a Sikh.

After attaining Sikhhood or status of learner,next thing is to put the things which are being learnt into practise.Just by reading book and having knowledge without practical use or expireinace is useless.

So we put the thought in work.That is the satege of Sadhana or concentration in deeds or actions.That person has to keep a code of conduct as we undergo training we need to follow some rules and have a uniform whith symbolic meaning attach to it while we are doing work as per rules in real life.

So as a Sadhak we become Singh after baptism and keep Five keys.

Baptism is symbol that as God is without race,gender or region so from this day we will also renonce practically any biased in these factors.Amrit of Baprtism siginifyies this thing.

Net Un cut hairs or Kes keep on reminding us that like from single skull many hairs come out so all creation has one source ie God.
They are always with us so when in real life we may descrimnate with fellow creation we may forget otherwuse in bit of rage had we read it only in book or say he live away from Guru Dwara Sahib.But that symbol is on our head.

Kangha or Comb depicts the control of God on creration as haris are controoled by it.Again if we do something we nned to know that it is done under the control of God and we are not at all the doer.

Kachherhara or Shorts worn underneath depict that although God and Devote may appear differnt but they are joined ultimately so we may remin devote and respect the follower of other faith as we must respect God as many of them are joined with God.

Karra or Iron Bangle in our Hand shows us Circle which tells us that God is unending while we all are temporary so in life our deeds may not be of any permanet use for us if we keep doing them for self interst.

Kirpan is sword like symbol,it is made up of two words Kirpa(mERCY)Pan(Hand).It is symbloysis the Hand of mercy from God and When we eat something it is touched by this hand and we rember that all we get is from God.And By this God protects poor.

BUT there the thing does not end.We have to follow scriptures by Heart and by mercy of God.Gurmat(what you call Sikhism) is faith which streess on doing Practicle what we are tought in theory.So keeping 5Ks are just initial test to see if we agree to Guru that What Guru said are we following it or not.And even if some one justs stops here and does not go by scripture then that Guy fail to gain what he/she is desireing.So we may have to go by scriputure.

As per Sikhism biggest reason for sorrow is duality or Duja Bhav as per it our sense of considering ourself DIFFERENT FROM OTHERS.that is due to economy,class,race,or regeon.Till we think ourslef as a seprate unit from world we will have ego and we may not see or feel that God who is in us is in all others.So why to love others or to hate other as there is no one other and all is God.

This is better said than done and we keep on trying to acheve that state of mind when we will feel and see God in all.When our Ego or sense of existing as a seperate entity will die out or will be eliminated.

When our soul ,our mind will no longer will be our and will be totaly one with God.This stage is called BrahmGyan(knowledge of God in matter) as per Hindus.In Chrsitianity it is satge of holy Ghost and in Islam it is called Haq Haq Agah(knowledge of truth).

It is bit further satge that in our body which may appaer to be our actualy mind of God or soul of God actualy start to act or live.As that satge is beyong our five sense so Das (Vijaydeep Singh) may not expalin it with words or with text but can say that by mercy of God in mind of Body seprate or individual mind cease to exist and thaT brain which controls the universe takesover.

That is the stage of Sant or Saint or Khalsa which means pure one.When Purely God who is realy and purly in all mannon around us makes us one with self.

Another thing Das can say for this faith of Sikhism is that as per us Salvation can be achived by non Sikhs also and one day all will be salvaged.

Let us see in this way Some people are in desert and heat is like hell.There is a space craft,And Aircraft,Bullet Train and Highspeed Car.And there is a Beach say 500 miles from there where there is always very pleasent weather.
Space Craft(ie Sikhism) will take 5 seconds to reach there.
Aircraft(Islam) may take 15 minute.
Bullet Train(Christinaity) may take an hour.
Sports car(Hindusim) may take a day.

But who so ever has faith that there is a beach will at the end of the day will reach the beach.But for those who have no faith they will remain in desert.

But one day it will happen that sea or rain will come to desert and will make it a beach.In Fact aLL DESERT AT ONE TIME were Beaches.So even non beliver will be salvaged one day.

What does it means.As Christian Das will try to tell you know it.

God created universe,Body,Mind and soul.And God is omnipotent.God is Omega and Alpha,Which is ,which was ,Which to come,The begening and end.

So as at beging there was nothing But God so one day by Will of God all the creation created by God from nothing but God will be converted Back to nothing but God(book of Issahia says that all heard and visible is nothing but God).Amin.


----------



## Arvind (Mar 31, 2005)

thecoopes said:
			
		

> Hi Arvind how does that work? I put the words in and then what?
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Hi John,

I just updated that thread for the terms u asked for till now. Please look at that, and feel free to ask more detail.

how it works: u write a word there in that as u got editing rights. Give us about a day (due to voluntary nature of work, mods get onto SPN as per their routine), so that, whenever we see that glossary, one of us updates it. To accelerate it, so that we dont miss out, keep on mentioning the terms in actual threads too. In case, you dont get an answer within 48 hours from us, feel free to blast us.

Best Regards, Arvind.


----------



## thecoopes (Apr 1, 2005)

Dear Vijaydeep Singh what a great explanation, I love the illustration it is the best one I have ever heard in 58 years! 
Another thing Das can say for this faith of Sikhism is that as per us Salvation can be achived by non Sikhs also and one day all will be salvaged.

Let us see in this way Some people are in desert and heat is like hell.There is a space craft,And Aircraft,Bullet Train and Highspeed Car.And there is a Beach say 500 miles from there where there is always very pleasent weather.
Space Craft(ie Sikhism) will take 5 seconds to reach there.
Aircraft(Islam) may take 15 minute.
Bullet Train(Christinaity) may take an hour.
Sports car(Hindusim) may take a day.

But who so ever has faith that there is a beach will at the end of the day will reach the beach.But for those who have no faith they will remain in desert.

But one day it will happen that sea or rain will come to desert and will make it a beach.In Fact aLL DESERT AT ONE TIME were Beaches.So even non beliver will be salvaged one day.

I am unworthy  

John


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Apr 1, 2005)

Gurfateh
Sir,

All things and praise to lord God.Who does all.who is in all.Amin.


----------



## Arvind (Apr 1, 2005)

Good stuff vijaydeep veer. I liked your way of explaining in particularly this post. Other posts you write are too heavy though, but well, I confess to be ignorant, with a desire to learn.

Regards.


----------

